# Last weekend’s hunt



## TMB (Sep 23, 2012)

Hello guys here is a video of my last weeks Archery hunt. Please watch and let me know what you guys think. Thank you!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Dang good video, sorry bout the deer bud....


----------



## TMB (Sep 23, 2012)

BretE said:


> Dang good video, sorry bout the deer bud....


Thank you. Can't stop thinking about it


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Cool video bud and yea that sux. Looked like a double punch to me. What county up here is that? Specifically looks like around Comfort area.


----------



## TMB (Sep 23, 2012)

Texashookset said:


> Cool video bud and yea that sux. Looked like a double punch to me. What county up here is that? Specifically looks like around Comfort area.


Bell county


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Great video, sorry for the loss of the buck.


----------



## Bullitt (Sep 3, 2018)

Nice job on the video. Sorry about that buck.


----------



## Jleinneweber (Aug 11, 2018)

Man, that shot looked good. Sucks you couldn’t recover him.


----------



## zBest_Hunter (May 14, 2007)

If you hunt long enough, it is going to happen. It looked like a good hit. Sorry about losing your buck. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

Video done very nicely. Been there before and it makes you sick. Looked like a good shot to me also.


----------



## Blue Fin Charters (Mar 2, 2010)

Nice video. What broad heads do you use?


----------

